# Shop improvement-- comfort is important!



## David Hill (Jun 18, 2016)

Seems we had a "spare" AC unit after we upgraded at our rent house. It was hot enuff now to think about putting it to use-- couldn't think of a better place! After about 6 changes of clothes-- did I say it's hot??-- got it put into place. All I had to do after then was to run a new 220 leg.
It works!! 
Not looking for super cool but 20 or so degrees from what it is now makes for a happy turner.
Yeah -- I know overbuilt, but what's the fun in adequate??
Mods-- if it's not right here, please move?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2016)

Cool!

If you can round up some spare insulation, you'll be down right spoiled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Good going David. AC is in both my shops. Feels good and makes for happy woodturners.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 21, 2016)

Gotta brag--- it works!
Not hanging meat-- but the 20 degrees difference from outside is most enjoyable--- been flirting witha hunnert here, 115 if you like heat index.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice... I hope you cleaned out that thing. It looks kinda creepy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 21, 2016)

Heat and air make a big difference. Also helps the tools. Those motors get hot when it's over 100 in the shop! When I was starting out working in my garage I had to start early and knock off by noon several times to avoid damage to tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

